# Burning smell



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had my '06 for about 2 months (800 miles so far) and I have *recently* noticed a burning smell after driving it. It didn't do this for about the first 2 weeks, but I have noticed it since then, sometimes. 
I don't drive it (very) hard and I can't imagine it would be the brakes (that's what the smell is like though). 
This can happen with highway or city driving. Could this be the brakes, exhaust, strut rub? I plan on taking it to the dealer, but wanted to see if anyone had this problem before. If I can go into the dealer with an idea of what the problem is, it will make things easier.

TIA.


*EDIT*
Nevermind. In my haste I didn't use the search function first. Yeah, n00b. Anyway, I found this thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10281&highlight=smell

I promise to search from now on.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Completely normal, mine had a smell up until about 3000 miles. You can get rid of the smell and replace it with another type of smell by applying pressure with your right foot to the accelerator. :lol:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine did it for 3000. Wheels are glued and undercoating takes a while to melt. Don't worry about it, just put your foot in the floor and burn it off.:agree


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine took 5000 to wear off, I went and drove mine for 2 hours straight and the smell went away, I guess it had to be exposed to high temps. for a continuous amount of time...


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

At 8000 mine still does it after a good couple o' romps on the loud pedal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*smell*

Maybe that smell is coming from you or a passenger,, jumped on the gas and **** your pants


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

You know - that could be it.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> It smells like burning!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I had the same burning smell episode when driving in stop and go traffic for the first time, right at about 1K miles, but never before,so don't quite buy the theory it's the exhaust (doesn't add up).

Then I read a thread over the LS2GTO forum about the right catalytic converter being too darn close to the steering rack, and causing the fluid to boil (turning it useless) and to leak thru the big nut right in that area. This sure makes much more sense (unfortunately) than the exhaust, since the latter does it ALL the time until it goes away (and it goes away fairly quickly). 
If I were any of you having this issue, I'd check the car and make sure it's not leaking from the steering rack onto the hot exhaust; I'm going to do just that myself too. And I'll also look into slapping some kind of insulating material onto the rack, to avoid having to replace it under warranty, since it'd happen all over again. Plus dealers usually mess up something else, or at the very least leave the alignment off. Later gang.
JC


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine smelled a little funny too... Even when not driving it hard. I've got 1300 on the odo, still smells. I have had the same experience when doing exhaust swaps on other vehicles. Some of the dust/insulation/packing material gets inside the pipes and burns off after installing it. Some have even smoked, but I've never had this happen with a completely stock vehicle.


----------

